# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Especialista en Biotecnología Vegetal. Gloria Jara M.

## gjaram

*GLORIA DEL CARMEN JARA MUÑOZ* Santiago – Chile Móvil: 93578375 jaragloria2001@yahoo.com  *RESUMEN LABORAL* 
Licenciada en Ciencias Biológicas, Magíster en Ciencias Mención Botánica, de la Universidad Austral de Chile, especialista en Biotecnología vegetal.  Por mas de 20 años me he desempeñado en el área de investigación, docencia, producción y transferencia tecnológica en el cultivo de plantas mediante técnicas de cultivo de tejidos vegetales, desarrollando protocolos para el cultivo _in vitro_ de diversas especies hortofrutícolas, forestales y ornamentales, implementando laboratorios de micropropagación convencionales y mediante tecnología de bajo costo, capacitando a personal en técnicas de propagación vegetativa y transfiriendo herramientas biotecnológicas a diferentes empresas.   Temas similares: Blgo Vivas Bancallan, Julio ( especialista en temas relacionados a control biologico y microbiologico Curso o diplomado en fisiologia vegetal Piura, Ing. Agrónomo-Especialista en Comercio Exterior. SEPA: De Fisiología Vegetal (07 y 08 de abril, 2010) La Ley  Gloria

----------

